# What is A Jumper Derby?



## horselovinguy

I believe these shows may last for many days...each day a different type of classes.
Hunters an equitation to start then build to the most exciting, best rider and horses in true jumper fashion.
I think of summer shows like the Hampton Classic on Long Island that starts with a locals day, then proceeds to hunter and equitation style classes in some rings and small lower caliber quality horses in the jumper ring, then the last day the Crown Royal sponsored class that can pay out a winning ride of $100,000 of more!
For other examples The Lake Placid Show, Kentucky Horse Park shows, series Green Mountain in Vermont....near every state has shows like this during various times of the year...
I don't think though you are looking at cross-country riding at all but all in a arena.
Jumper derbies that I would recognize would be large shows of top-caliber jumper horses.
Rated shows that can bring competitors from far away and sometimes internationally...
Purses paid for winning classes...
All classes with time limits and jump-offs to determine those placings...
Indeed you can see large, wide fences {oxers}, water jumps both large on ground to cover and with fences over them, jumps on top of say a dirt mound...and made from some pretty incredible objects.
These are jumpers and a lot of fun to watch the precision and expertise of these riding duos do their best at what looks like flat out speed.
This is where you see the who's who in showjumping and their horses... the pro riders, the Olympic caliber horses...
Some of these shows do have the dressage, cross-country and stadium jumping and some do not...all depends upon the venue and what it has to offer in amenities.

_Go watch, have fun. _ 
Bring the sunscreen and sunglasses along with a brimmed hat to wear.
Many of these shows have boutiques to browse through of all kinds of things, and of course horse tack, trailers and "stuff" section to drool over. 
Here I leave my bankcard at home..._only cash_ keeps me from going crazy enabling myself with so many goodies!! :tongue::clap::tongue:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## updownrider

I do not think you will see Equitation classes at a Jumper Derby. 

A Jumper Derby for the sport/discipline of Show Jumping is offered as one class at special shows. The course will include natural obstacles, such as a water, ditches, a grob, a slide, and other jumps that are not normally seen in a typical show jumping class. Spruce Meadows, Hickstead, and LaBaule have famous derbies. Usually they run as speed classes, meaning the fastest with the least amount of faults win.

The sport/discipline of Eventing has introduced Derbies which are Dressage then Show Jumping and Cross County combined. Wellington, FL has one and I watched it, it was fun, but don't ask me about scoring! Eventing isn't my sport. 

This is Beezie Madden on Judgement several years ago at Spruce Meadows jumping a Show Jumping Derby.


----------



## updownrider

Flashback Friday Video from World Equestrian Brands: 2016 Wellington Showcase XC Cam | Eventing Nation - Three-Day Eventing News, Results, Videos, and Commentary

This is from the 2016 Wellington Showcase.


----------



## horselovinguy

Wonderful...learned something new!!
So...can you explain what "a grob" is???

Never heard of that one before....

I love to watch these kind of shows and the depth of talent each horse & rider team must have to compete...the trust, the faith, the knowing your horse, the horse knowing and trusting their riders judgement...incredible!!
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## updownrider

horselovinguy said:


> So...can you explain what "a grob" is???




A grob is a closed obstacle, and fairly narrow. The first fence is a on a downward slope and the out fence is on an upward fence. Often there is a liverpool, ditch, or fence in the middle. Some call the grob a Devil's ****. 


Beezie jumps the grob at about 2:50 in the video


----------



## horselovinguy

Thank-you....
Got it!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## updownrider

> The first fence is a on a downward slope and the out fence is on an upward *fence*.


^ That makes no sense. :redface:

The out fence of the grob is on an upward *slope* is what I should have typed.


----------

